# Driving Route to Sandy Beach, Fujairah & Things to do



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the best way to drive to Fujiarah from Knowledge Village. I will be going about 5pm Thursday so any routes that will bypass the busy traffic to Sharjah would be appreciated. 

Also, any suggestions of companies to use for boat trips etc or any tips of good things to go would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

From Knowledge Village take the road that goes past media rotana and tecom. Take the 44 (al Khail rd) and stay on there all the way till you get to the 611 outer bypass rd. Take that until it finishes, and then go right till it links back to the 311, and then follow the signs.

Dont know any trip companies though!


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Bigjimbo's right, take Al Khail road (E44), hang a left on to the E611, then a right on the the E88 Al Dhaid Road. Follow that all the way to Masafi, drive through the town and when you get to the bottom of the mountain turn left at the T junction - sounds silly but it is quite literal! The left turn takes you on to the E89 to Dibba which is quite a stunning drive when you're used to flat Dubai. Head straight through Dibba (good roundabouts and not much else) and the road will take you on to the E99 and down the coast. Watch out for the u-turn after you've gone past Sandy Beach. If you're staying at Sandy Beach, take snorkelling gear with you for the shallows around Snoopy Island. Oh, and make sure you so and see the live music from the two Filipino ladies - it really should not be missed!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

rebeccatess said:


> Can anyone tell me the best way to drive to Fujiarah from Knowledge Village. I will be going about 5pm Thursday so any routes that will bypass the busy traffic to Sharjah would be appreciated.
> 
> Also, any suggestions of companies to use for boat trips etc or any tips of good things to go would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


if i may, driving out of dubai at 5 pm on a thursday night might not be a good idea. by the time you reach fujairah, it's going to be dark. unless you want to camp overnight, it's not worth paying the hotel just to get there and spend the night.

the swimming pools will close at 8, and you won't have access to the hotel beach area for swimming. there isn't much to do if you don't want to camp, except dine in the hotels there, playing pool, tennis table, or squash.

we used to drive out there at 6 a.m. on friday mornings, get a day pass or stay overnight, and come back in the evening or late on saturday. this way we would almost spend two days there, and make the most of what fujeirah has to offer. 

just a suggestion


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Sandy Beach Hotel is totally awful as well, we stayed in a chalet and it was a proper throw back to Butlins in the 70's. Would have been funny if it wasn't for the price we paid! I've also eating better in bus station cafes.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Sandy Beach Hotel is totally awful as well, we stayed in a chalet and it was a proper throw back to Butlins in the 70's. Would have been funny if it wasn't for the price we paid! I've also eating better in bus station cafes.


Couldn't agree more! The place is absolutely dreadful and the food is shockingly bad! I would recommend JAL Fujairah instead.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> Sandy Beach Hotel is totally awful as well, we stayed in a chalet and it was a proper throw back to Butlins in the 70's. Would have been funny if it wasn't for the price we paid! I've also eating better in bus station cafes.


The Rotana is also a nice place, equally the Le Meriden which is next door


----------



## Dubai 2106 (Jan 22, 2010)

emirate road then heading to Sharjah airport but go stright


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

I used to live in Fujairah for 2 years and the easiest route is to take the Emirates Road (E311) head toward Sharjah, take exit 119 to the truck road. Follow any sign that say Le Meridien, Miramar, JAL, Rotana, Golden Tulip cos they are on the same way. It is very easy and will take you through the beautiful road which is in between 2 mountains. The whole journey takes max 2 hours for the speed of 120. 

Enjoy the drive and don't forget to keep your tank full!


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

cami said:


> if i may, driving out of dubai at 5 pm on a thursday night might not be a good idea. by the time you reach fujairah, it's going to be dark. unless you want to camp overnight, it's not worth paying the hotel just to get there and spend the night.
> 
> the swimming pools will close at 8, and you won't have access to the hotel beach area for swimming. there isn't much to do if you don't want to camp, except dine in the hotels there, playing pool, tennis table, or squash.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but the hotel is only 500dhs a night for 2people so we want to go up late settle in and then get up early the next day for fishing. I am not a fan of getting up early for a long drive. I know it will be dark but I am prepared for that, just can't get away from work any earlier


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> Sandy Beach Hotel is totally awful as well, we stayed in a chalet and it was a proper throw back to Butlins in the 70's. Would have been funny if it wasn't for the price we paid! I've also eating better in bus station cafes.


Yes I've had that feedback but we are staying in the new hotel part which friends went to recently and said was lovely. Have heard the chalets and old hotel are pretty bad! Not going for a luxury break, just get out of Dubai for some fishing and snorkeling

Thanks for the directions, fingers crossed I don't get lost!


----------

